# Houston TX - Need a general contractor (or electrician) to manage and supervise a standby whole house generator job.



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't have the time to do it myself so I am looking to hire a general contractor (or the electrician can be the general) to manage and supervise a standby whole house generator job for my house. Looking at putting a 20KW Kohler and I already have the generator and auto switch panel purchased. Licensed plumber and electricians will need to put in 2.5 days most to make this happen if they know what they're doing. General contractor should take care of the city permits and I will handle the HOA.

And no I am not going with a generator specialized company as they charge an arm and a leg for such simple project. Are they planning to retire on generators jobs LOL 

Please PM me if you done this before.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what are you paying?


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what are you paying?


Not 20K for sure


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what are you paying?


So far I got quotes from 5 to 7K just for labor on a 20Kw generator install. Absolutely INSANE. I am in the wrong business man


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> So far I got quotes from 5 to 7K just for labor on a 20Kw generator install. Absolutely INSANE. I am in the wrong business man


Both of my neighbors had air cooled Generacs installed with about the same output. They paid about $5k for the genset, $1K for the transfer switch and $5k labor/permitting, etc. Both of the generators are loud. I got a quote from one of their guys but decided to buy a portable Honda EU7000is instead for about $6k total including installation of the interlock, inputbox, breaker, rewiring part of the panel, and 100' cable. Works great, and I can take it with me when I sell.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Both of my neighbors had air cooled Generacs installed with about the same output. They paid about $5k for the genset, $1K for the transfer switch and $5k labor/permitting, etc. Both of the generators are loud. I got a quote from one of their guys but decided to buy a portable Honda EU7000is instead for about $6k total including installation of the interlock, inputbox, breaker, rewiring part of the panel, and 100' cable. Works great, and I can take it with me when I sell.


I don't plan to sell, is my retirement home, but man 7K for a job like this is WAY over the top. I do need a 20Kw as I have too much stuff going on so I rather do it right if is permanent. But 7K ? it really hurts knowing that is not worth all that. I don't mind paying a fair price. Is like getting a $300 break job on your car and they charge you $2000 LOL. Feels that way to me


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> I don't plan to sell, is my retirement home, but man 7K for a job like this is WAY over the top. I do need a 20Kw as I have too much stuff going on so I rather do it right if is permanent. But 7K ? it really hurts knowing that is not worth all that. I don't mind paying a fair price. Is like getting a $300 break job on your car and they charge you $2000 LOL. Feels that way to me


Yep, I feel your pain. We're in an extremely high cost of living area in a higher end neighborhood (everyone seems to be a doctor, lawyer, wealth manager or business owner) and the quotes we get for any kind of service is always astronomical. Most homes in my neighborhood have property taxes over $20k/yr. 

This is one reason that when retirement time comes along, we're out of here. Almost priced out of living.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i think this is why the exodus to Iowa is going on....
taxes are low, cost of living is the same...

think mayberry!!
and we are 5 hours from chicago of you need the BIG city.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i think this is why the exodus to Iowa is going on....
> taxes are low, cost of living is the same...
> 
> think mayberry!!
> and we are 5 hours from chicago of you need the BIG city.


Sounds peaceful. Where I am, there is nothing but leaf blower noise 7 days a week from 8AM to 6 PM from all the landscapers. Hours and hours at a time. Have to get out of here for my wallet, and my sanity.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Everywhere has trade-off's. After years being transferred all around the country as an engineer, I came back to the family farm, built a house and nearest neighbor is 3/8 mile away. Peace, quiet and wildlife we have plenty of. Last to have power restored as there's only 56 or 76 customers on this line, last to have road plowed when it snows, etc. we also have plenty of. Nearest town a half hour drive, large shopping, Lowe's, Sam's Club, etc. over an hour, so "shopping list's" took on a whole new meaning. Large freezer and walk in panty became critical. I like it because I came home, my wife was born and raised in Chicago and always wanted to be a country girl so she's happy. Getting a plumber, electrician, anyone actually to drive "way out here," is a costly and frustrating experience.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

couple of hours here to sams club.
but we do have menards, walmart, kohls.

yup you have to plan the city trips for sure!!

look in to solar and lp fridge freezers!
we have a lot of amish south of us...
they now are using pneumatic wind power! kinda cool!
and they are doing solar as dc.
lots of hay burners! (horses for city folks)
and wood stoves are a BIG thing.
they use lp chillers from simi trucks for fridge freezers,,, large walk in units!
kinda cool for sure.

and yes they use honda generators for the construction crews!


----------



## wjuan (Apr 27, 2021)

That's a great story. I'm also an electrician, and I have been working as an electrician for 10 years. But now, I'm also thinking about quitting the job in my city and moving to a village. I love my job, but I'm so tired of the noisy city where I live in. The best part of my job is that you help people when they have some broken wires or electric system. And, of course, the salary. You can see the salary of an electrician here Electrician Salary: Here's What You Need To Know [2021 Update] . Someone might think that there is nothing to do in the village, but I think this is a wrong point. There is always some work to do. And experts like me are highly needed.


----------



## ThirdImpact (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey there John! I get you: I would not have the time to do that myself either. Also, I would not risk doing something like that myself. I think that with stuff like this, it is better to be safe than sorry. I had to do some electrical work a few years ago, and I contacted Level 2 Electrician Willoughby https since I am from Willoughby. It was the first time I was reaching out to them: now they are my trustworthy company. Whenever I have some electrical issue, I do not hesitate to call them. Not to mention that their prices are fair and they take care of their customers.


----------

